

The Java Persistence Ghetto (and how jOOQ might change that) - marbe123
http://blog.marcobehler.com/the-java-persistence-ghetto-and-how-jooq-might-change-that/

======
mimog
Hibernate is free. jOOQ not so much. Hibernate can work with noSQL databases,
jOOQ not so much. Also, there are alternatives to jOOQ such as QueryDSL (free
btw).

~~~
lukaseder
That is an incredibly helpful statement.

